# Look 486 question



## kevlarcanuck (Mar 15, 2005)

Does anyone know where to find the serial # for the Look 486?


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

kevlarcanuck said:


> Does anyone know where to find the serial # for the Look 486?


It's on the inside of the left dropout.


----------



## kevlarcanuck (Mar 15, 2005)

Awesome, thanks.


----------

